# 13HD Aire Tributary For Sale $2700



## petattendants (Oct 28, 2021)

13HD Tributary with thwarts. Selling rubber only. Great first raft! Purchased
brand new Oct 2018. 

Well taken care of by experienced rafter. Always housed in garage on trailer. 

Reason for selling...I ordered a new raft in a color to match my rafting outfits. Finally getting my new raft this weekend after months of waiting due to no supply.


----------

